# الذكاء الاصطناعي (2)



## engi333 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

يندرج تحت تعريف الذكاء : تعريف الابداع الامور التي يحتاج اليها الذكاء الصناعي:

• نظام بيانات:
وهو كيفية تمثيل البيانات أو المشكلة في الحاسوب بحيث يتمكن الحاسوب من معالجتها و إخراج الخرج المناسب ( أو بالأحرى : كيفية وضع المشكلة في صورة ملائمة للحاسوب بحيث يفهمها و يتمكن من (التفكير) في حل لها). تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هناك لغات تستخدم في عملية تمثيل البيانات منها لغة OWL و RDF المستخدمتان الآن في تمثيل البيانات في الويب ذات الدلالات اللفظية Semantic Web.

• البحث:
و هو ما نعتبره التفكير بحد ذاته. حيث يقوم الحاسوب بالبحث في الخيارات المتاحة أمامه و تقييمها طبقا لمعايير موضوعة له أو قام هو باستنباطها بنفسه ثم يقرر الحل الأمثل
• خوارزميات:
نحتاج إليها لرسم طريقة استخدام هذه المعلومات.
• لغة برمجة:
تستخدم لتمثيل كلاً من المعلومات واهم هذة المعلومات lips , proloj ,java


مميزات برامج الذكاء الاصطناعي

1- التمثيل الرمزى Symbolic Representation 

أنها تستخدم أساساً رموزاً غير رقمية وهى فى هذا تشكل نقضاً صارخاً للفكرة السائدة أن الحاسب لا يستطيع أن يتناول سوى الأرقام، فعلى المستوى القاعدى يتكون الحاسب من نبائط ثنائية binary devices ولا يمكن لهذه النبائط أن تتخذ إلا أحد وضعين اتفق على أن يرمز لهما ب "1 أو صفر". وقد أدى اختيار هذين الرمزين الرقميين إلى انتشار الفكرة القائلة إن الحاسب لا يستطيع أن يتفهم سوى "نعم أو لا"، وأنة لا يستطيع تمييز ظلال المعنى بينهما. ولكن إذا نظرناً على نفس المستوى للإنسان، مستوى الخلايا العصبية neurons ، لوجدنا أن الفهم الإنسانى يعتمد أيضاً على الوضع الثنائى مما يشير إلى إمكانية التعبير عن الأفكار والتصورات والمفاهيم البالغة التعقيد واتخاذ القرارات بتشكيلات متطورة من هذه الأوضاع أو الحالات الثنائية. ولا شك أن إمكانية التعبير عن التصورات العليا والمعقدة بواسطة الرموز الثنائية التى يفهمها الحاسب تجعل محاكاة عملية اتخاذ القرارات ممكنة. 

- 2 الاجتهاد Heuristics 

تتحدد السمة الثنائية لبرامج الاصطناعي بنوعية المسائل التى تتناولها. فهى فى العادة ليس لها حل خوارزمي معروف، ونعنى بذلك عدم وجود سلسلة من الخطوات المحددة التي يؤدى اتباعها إلى ضمان الوصول إلى حل للمسألة. وطالما لا يوجد حل خوارزمي للمسائل التى يعالجها الذكاء الاصطناعي فلابد إذن من الالتجاء إلى الاجتهاد، أى إلى الطرق غير المنهجية و التى لا ضمان لنجاحها. ويتمثل "الاجتهاد" فى اختيار إحدى طرق الحل التى تبدو ملائمة مع إبقاء الفرصة فى نفس الوقت للتغيير إلى طريقة أخرى فى حالة عدم توصل الطريقة الأولى إلى الحل المنشود فى وقت مناسب.

3- تمثيل المعرفة Knowledge Representation 

تختلف برامج الذكاء الاصطناعى عن برامج الإحصاء فى أن بها "تمثيل للمعرفة". فهى تعبر عن تطابق بين العالم الخارجى والعمليات الاستدلالية الرمزية بالحاسب. ويمكن فهم تمثيل المعرفة هذا بيسر لأنه عادة لا يستخدم رموزاً رقمية. فقد يستخدم أحد برامج التشخيص العلاجى القاعدة التالية فى تشخيص حالة المريض بالأنفلونزا: 

"إذا كانت درجة حرارة المريض عالية، ويشعر بآلام عضلية وصداع، فإن هناك احتمالاً قوياً بأنه يعانى من الأنفلونزا".

ويكون التعبير عن مثل هذه القاعدة فى برامج الذكاء الاصطناعي بوضوح وإيجاز وبلغة أقرب ما تكون إلى لغتنا الطبيعية (اللغات الطبيعية هى اللغات الإنسانية التى لم يخترعها إنسان معين ولم تنشأ بقرار، وترتبط بحضارات وتراث الشعوب كاللغات العربية والألمانية والإنجليزية وغيرها تختلف عن لغات البرمجة والاسبرانتو التى صممت لأغراض معينة)، وليس بلغة الحاسب الدنيا (لغات الحاسب الدنيا هى لغات البرمجة التى تستخدم الرمزين صفر وواحد وهى لغات البرمجة الأولى قبل تصميم لغات برمجة "عليا" مثل باسكال وبيسك وفورتران وتستخدم هذه اللغات كلمات مألوفة من اللغة الإنجليزية مثل directory, print, type, save, then ). والتعبير عن هذه القاعدة فى البرامج التقليدية يتطلب إضافة جداول كثيرة ومتعددة للتعبير عن هذه العلاقة بين الأعراض المرضية وتلك الأمراض التى يحتمل أن تسببها. وحتى فى هذه الحالة سيكون من الصعب جداً على البرنامج أن يفسر طريقة توصله إلى الحل كما تفعل برامج الذكاء الاصطناعى.

4- البيانات غير الكاملة

تتمثل السمة الرابعة لبرامج الذكاء الاصطناعي فى قدرتها على التوصيل لحل المسائل حتى في حالة عدم توفر جميع البيانات اللازمة وقت الحاجة لاتخاذ القرار. ويحدث ذلك كثيراً فى الطب حين لا يكون نتائج جاهزة وحالة المريض لا تسمح بالانتظار ولا يستطيع الطبيب فى هذه الحالة انتظار نتائج التحاليل التى سيستفيد منها بالتأكيد ويضطر إلى اتخاذ قرار سريع. 

ويترتب على نقص البينات اللازمة كون النتيجة التى تم التوصيل إليها غير مؤكدة، أو كونها أقل صواباً مع احتمال خطئها فى بعض الأحيان. وكثيراً ما نتخذ قرارات فى حياتنا العملية مع غياب جميع البيانات أحياناً نتيجة لطبيعة المسألة نفسها. ومثال ذلك لاعب البريدج الذى لا يعرف سوى الأوراق التى فى يديه وعلية أن يتوصل إلى تقديرات قد تخطئ وقد تصيب عن توزيع الأوراق الأخرى ولا بديل له عن التخمين. 

5 -البيانات المضاربة Conflicting Data 

أما السمة الخامسة لبرامج الذكاء الاصطناعي و مجالات الذكاء الاصطناعي فهى قدرتها على التعامل مع بيانات قد يناقض بعضها بعضاً، وهذا ما نسميه البيانات المتناقضة ونعنى بها ببساطة تلك البيانات المتناقضة ونعنى بها ببساطة تلك البيانات التى يشوبها بعض الأخطاء. ويوضح ذلك المثال التالى حيث يرمز كل من أ،ب،ج إلى حدث يمكن ملاحظته، بينها يدل الرقم أمام كل قانون على مدى صحته. وتتراوح الأرقام من + 10(وتعنى أن القانون صحيح تماماً)، إلى-10(وتعنى أن القانون غير صحيح بالمرة). ويفترض فى كلتا الحالتين أن أ و ب قد لوحظا بالفعل.


----------

